# Neck biting???!!!



## cocolola (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi my beautiful girl is just on 6 months and she has a habit of mouthing our little toy spoodle girl. all is ok with this but it seems to be getting worse and when we are off leash on walks she is constantly harrassing the spoodle by trying to grab her around her neck - should i start to get worried - the smaller dog is still the alpha in the home (2nd to me that is ), and gives her alot of cranky growling when the gs hassles too much, but i am worried that there may be a sudden change in status and the smaller dog will be in danger - should i be concerned - what should i do - 
i always try to redirect her to not do it, but she seem to do it now to most smaller dogs she encounters........ help!!!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

GSDs are notorious neck biters, it's how they play.

If it makes you uncomfortable, be on top of them playing and correct or redirect. It is possible to teach her that biting your smaller dog's neck is not appropriate play.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Keep redirecting and correcting. She is just being a brat. Possibly trying to provoke the other dogs to play. Another possibility is trying to be dominant. I see this neck biting a lot at the dog park and it seems to be that half of the dogs are doing it to initiate play and half are doing it to dominate. My dog reacts differently based on whether she wants to play or not ........ most of the time she snarls and snaps a warning but if she likes the other dog she will play.


----------



## Bismarck's_Dad (Apr 2, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> GSDs are notorious neck biters, it's how they play.
> 
> If it makes you uncomfortable, be on top of them playing and correct or redirect. It is possible to teach her that biting your smaller dog's neck is not appropriate play.


+1

agree.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Soft biting,usually on the collar,but seems much worse on a smaller dog. I always throw a ball to redirect Fritz and he loves to carry it even during rough housing so he can't neck bite.


----------

